# How do "REHOMED" dogs "adjust" to the new situation?



## GSDwetkissies92 (Sep 14, 2010)

When we got our husky, we heard literally everything.
Some people said to just leave the dog in a small room and give him food in there, let him sleep there, and only take him out of there to poo and pee.

From Leerburg, I read that only one person should make any sort of contact or interaction with the dog, and that is should be crated at all times unless I am there and that I do not pet it, i only give it food and water. Only one family member can interact with it.

Other dog owners said to just let it have free run of the house and let it "bond" with you.

Some dog owners said to start training them from the first day to make sure they know their position in the pack from the first time they step in the door.

So please tell, what is the proper way to introduce and settle a rehomed dog?


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I just got my GSD/Husky mix Rogue a little over 2 weeks ago. He is 1.5 years old.

When I went to meet/pick him up I brought treats with me so that I could give them to him and get him comfortable with me but he wasn't interested in them. He sniffed me and that was it.

I had my friend drive the car while I sat in the backseat with him, he was terrified, he hated car rides so he drooled all over me and tried to sit in my lap but he settled with just having half his body lay across me. 

When we got home I had my ex meet me there incase a fight broke out between my new dog and my other dog. My ex walked the new dog down the alley and I went in and got my other dog. At first they growled and barked but after we walked them together everything was good. I brought him inside while he was still on his leash and introduced him to the cats. Once he showed no interest in them I put the cats in a room and shut the door and I took him off of his leash. 

I made sure to pet, feed, walk, crate and treat both dogs at the same time so they didn't feel like I liked one more than the other. 

I had my ex take my dog a couple of times to his house for a couple of hours so that I could spend one on one time with the new dog. I made sure to work on sit and lay down (he was very rusty on that) I gave him hugs and treats and I brushed him and called him by his new name about a billion times. I played with him and I walked him. 

We bonded very fast. I love him to death. He is a fast learner and he caught onto our routine right away.


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

My family adopted a 2 year old husky when I was a kid. She was GREAT! We never had any problems with her around other dogs or kids (obviously) and I was only 6 or 7. I would roller skate and she would pull me all the time. We had a great time.

I dont really know anything about training them but we never did anything special to her or for her. We just played with her fed her and loved her. 

Good luck


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

All of my little dogs have been rescue dogs. I never gave them time to 'adjust'. I let them know the rules of the house & gave them unconditional love. They aren't guests, they are members of the family now. The only adjustments were made by me and that was allowing mistakes from them. Not assuming because they are older dogs that they are already trained. We always start at the beginning. 

The hard part is having to take a crash course on their personalities and behaviors. So you have to be very deligent about watching them and learning from them. When you raise a dog it all comes with time. But when you take an older dog into your home it is up to you to learn all you can as fast as you can be the best leader for your new dog. 

Congrats!


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

This is the same thing I go through every time I bring in a new foster dog. All new fosters are crated when I'm not home and at night until I get to know them and feel I can trust them both with potential destructive behavior and with housebreaking. I keep them crated during meals just to prevent any dog fights with my dogs. I watch them like a hawk initially when I'm home to prevent any bad behavior. 

Depending on the dog, most of them I start taking out for walks right away as most of them are desperate for exercise and it's a good bonding time and I can start teaching good manners.

The freaked out, shy dogs, I take out for walks, but pretty much leave alone in the house for a few days to give them time to settle down. The more well adjusted dog, I will start playing with right away and don't limit people contact.

I'm not a fan of most of the Leerburg advice. As for what is the right way to deal with a new dog? The answer is that it totally depends on the dog and you have to play it by ear.


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

Well, Grendel reacted to being rehomed by rolling on her back and playing "bitesies" and then "tag" with Lycan. Lycan reacted to being rehomed by charging around the house checking out everything. digging into the garbage and chasing the cat. Allie reacted by coming in and jumping on the bed for a nap. Sweep has been the only one slow to adjust and she's a special case. 

Jelpy and the mesquite mafia


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

I am glad this was brought up as I am thinking of bringing in an older dog.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Crating until the dog is proven safe to left alone and housebroken.
Lots of fun walks.
Obedience classes.


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

Hi,
Here's a link explaining a good protocol for newly adopted GSD.

BrightStar German*Shepherd Rescue, Rochester, NY


----------



## WolfCrest (May 13, 2010)

I got Jericho when he was almost 7 months old and he was taken strait to the backyard when we got home so he could frist off go to the bathroom if needed and so he could get the scents of our other dog. Then introduced them let them play and he slept with me in my room. He had little to no interaction with anyone before I got him so training was pretty nowhere to be found so thats where I started he learned sit and the biting was not cool and it all kinda fell together from there.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I have two rescues at this time. I am doing much like the Brightstar Rescue site posted above says. 

It takes time for the dog to adjust. I use a crate at first. Mine have loved the security of the safe quiet place. Days at first are very routine. I am affectionate and kind with the dog but don't expect much from them at first. They are in a huge adjustment period.

I like to take them on short walks and spend time with them without a lot of requirements of them. Just the quiet time together builds a trust. Everything is on a routine so that they can become confident in what to expect as far as feeding, pottying, crating, walking etc. 

Once they settle in, then I begin a bit of training. Introduction to positive training with treats and going very slowly with it. The girl who has been here a few weeks is now getting the working for food idea and learning some skills. I make it all fun. 

Establishing leadership for me comes from the routine. Being the one to deliver food and takes walks etc. Kindness and consistency go a long way. Imagine yourself on an alien planet and that helps you relate to what the new dog is going through. "Taking in" has to happen before they take hold and there is no rushing this.


----------



## JazzNScout (Aug 2, 2008)

Lilie said:


> All of my little dogs have been rescue dogs. I never gave them time to 'adjust'. I let them know the rules of the house & gave them unconditional love. *They aren't guests, they are members of the family now.* The only adjustments were made by me and that was allowing mistakes from them. Not assuming because they are older dogs that they are already trained. We always start at the beginning.
> 
> The hard part is having to take a crash course on their personalities and behaviors. So you have to be very deligent about watching them and learning from them. When you raise a dog it all comes with time. But when you take an older dog into your home it is up to you to learn all you can as fast as you can be the best leader for your new dog.
> 
> Congrats!


It reminds me of the Ralph Waldo Emerson quote: "An ounce of action is worth a ton of theory." Sometimes it's good not to get mired down by what this or that expert says and just do it...just connect with the animal and let him or her realize this is HOME. 

And congratulations, yes!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

nice story.



LaRen616 said:


> I just got my GSD/Husky mix Rogue a little over 2 weeks ago. He is 1.5 years old.
> 
> When I went to meet/pick him up I brought treats with me so that I could give them to him and get him comfortable with me but he wasn't interested in them. He sniffed me and that was it.
> 
> ...


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

the couple of dogs i rescued i just brought
them home and treated them like they were
always there. 



JazzNScout said:


> It reminds me of the Ralph Waldo Emerson quote: "An ounce of action is worth a ton of theory." Sometimes it's good not to get mired down by what this or that expert says and just do it...just connect with the animal and let him or her realize this is HOME.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

It's the nurse in me! After 20 plus years the Nursing Process is just a part of me!

Assessment, Outcomes/Planning, Implementation, Evaluation

It might seem contrived to some, but it is normal and easy to me! Funny how you realize what formed your way of approaching things.


----------

